

Ask HN: what hacker news app do you use on iOS? - jman1


======
killahpriest
news:yc is by far the best.

Because of its simplicity, I use it much more than I use the actual HN
website.

I've even emailed chpwn (Grant Paul) the creator of the app with ideas for
making it better and he was very quick to respond and sincerely consider my
suggestions. In the end he chose not to use them, as he feared the UI
implementation would not be intuitive.

<http://newsyc.me/>

~~~
stingraycharles
I just installed it, but I'm having trouble finding out how to collapse
comment threads; is this feature available, and if so, how ?

~~~
killahpriest
Thats the feature I suggested, but he rejected. :P How would you implement it?

I suggested swiping horizontally on a comment would collapse the children.

~~~
stingraycharles
I have no idea what would trigger the collapse, but it's extremely annoying to
browse this way. Especially on submissions with a lot of comments, you have to
go through a huge list of worthless comments to find the next "good comment".

Either a thread collapse or a "skip to next comment on the same indentation
level as this" would solve that problem.

~~~
stingraycharles
I just had contact with the author, he seems to be willing to acknowledge the
issue, but unwilling to implement a fix. So that's a shame, made me waste some
money.

------
happyrichpinoy
I highly recommend <http://cheeaun.github.com/hackerweb/>

------
jbrooksuk
HackerNode. Unfortunately it's a read-only app, but it works really well for
me :)

------
jamesjguthrie
I just use Chrome on my iPad 4, I feel I'm getting the same experience as on
the desktop and that's fine for me.

------
brudgers
I'm curious as to why people don't use the browser.

~~~
stingraycharles
The official site doesn't work well on mobile browsers. There are sites such
as ihackernews.com and icombinator.net that fill that gap.

